# Some HD channels don't work....help!



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

Some of my HD channels don't work on any of my HD receivers. Therefore, I think it's a dish problem. I called Directv support and they want to send a technician. I want to avoid that. When I put on ESPN 2 HD, Comedy Central HD and a few others, I get a "Searching for signal on satellite 2....ext. 771". However, the regular ESPN HD and several other HD channels work. What is the problem and how do I fix this??? Anyone...please help! Thanks!:nono2::nono2:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What are your signal strengths on satellite 99c and 103cb ?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What model receivers? What dish do you have? Any multiswitch being use?
Try swapping the sat 1 and sat 2 inputs and see what happens.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sorry to ask...but how do I find this out? That is the signal strength?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Italia said:


> I'm sorry to ask...but how do I find this out?


Hit Menu -> Setup -> System Setup -> Satellite -> View Signal Strength -> and hit SELECT until you see 99c.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Please post back with your signal readings for each satellite's transponders (and both tuners if applicable). You'll find these readings under "Menu" -> "Setup" -> "System Setup" -> Satellite -> "View Signal Strength". Note the "+" and "-" symbols next to the "Satellite" and "Tuner" entries where you can toggle the readings between the various satellites and both DVR tuners.

Fill in your readings for each satellite and tuner using these examples. A properly aligned dish will show 80-90s on most of the relevant transponders (although some will be low or zero):

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is the info for Turner 1:

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 96 96 96 100 95 98 96 97
9-16 96 95 96 99 96 97 96 100
17-24 96 100 97 96 97 100 98 100
25-32 97 100 96 90 98 100 96 100

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA 95
9-16 NA 95 NA 96 NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA 99 99 99
25-32 100 99 99 99 100 100 95 100

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 95
17-24 0 91 0 96 0 42 0 78
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 0 82 0 80 0 79 0 77
9-16 0 80 0 78 0 82 NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 89 63
17-24 88 91 56 75 0 0 72 95
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 83 88 79 84 83 83 80 83
17-24 80 82 68 83 79 83 81 86

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 83 83 76 77 77 79 74 78
9-16 79 79 74 79 78 81 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (90 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 95 NA NA NA NA NA 89 NA
9-16 NA 88 NA 86 88 NA 88 0 NA 
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA 89 0 NA


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is the info for Turner 2:

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 96 95 96 100 95 99 96 98
9-16 96 95 96 100 97 100 96 100
17-24 96 100 97 96 97 100 98 100
25-32 97 98 96 90 98 98 97 100

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA 95
9-16 NA 96 NA 98 NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA 99 99 100
25-32 99 99 99 99 100 98 96 100

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 95
17-24 0 91 0 96 0 42 0 79
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 0 79 0 77 0 79 0 79
9-16 0 79 0 77 0 78 NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 92 63
17-24 89 95 58 76 0 0 73 96
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 86 86 82 84 83 83 80 82
17-24 79 79 73 81 77 82 79 85

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 82 82 77 77 79 78 73 77
9-16 78 80 73 77 76 82 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 93 NA NA NA NA NA 91 NA
9-16 NA 88 NA 89 89 NA 85 NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA 88 0 NA


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Your alignment could be a little better, but your real issue is that your switch or LNB is screwed.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Your alignment could be a little better, but your real issue is that your switch or LNB is screwed.


Yep. He's not receiving any of the odd xponders on 99(s) and 99(c). 
Italia, in hopes that it is the SWM, power down all your reveivers/DVRs and the SWM. Wait about 30 seconds and power up the SWM. Then start powering up the reveivers/DVRs. Hopefully this resolves your problem.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

Not sure how to power down the SWM. The SWM is the small rectangular device that has in which the satellite input runs through and then it connects to the receiver, correct? I just ran through a reset satellite, does this do the same thing. It literally powered down and is now powered back on. My result is the same. 

I have two HD receivers in my house. Both receivers are displaying the same thing. Both have SWM running to the receivers. I'm stumped. I'm not technically savy, but can walk through anything with direction. So, I appreciate everyone's help here. What is your next recommendation? I don't want to call a technician in if I don't need too.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

You'll need to pull the power plug on the SWM. Then on both receivers, do a menu reset (MENU >> PARENTAL FAVS & SETUP >> SYSTEM SETUP >> RESET >> RESET RECEIVER) then pull the power plug when the screen goes blank.
When both receivers are powered down, plug the SWM back in, then the receivers.


----------

